# [2008] El Dorado Royale A Spa Resort



## kitchenguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone rented or owned a TS at Eldorado Royale (or El Dorado Royale ) in the Mayan Riviera in Mexico? We've stayed at this resort before and are looking at it for a TS but would like to chat with anyone who is currently an owner or has rented (via exchange or otherwise) to see how the all-inclusive features are handled. There are quite a few listed for sale around the web, but some look too good to be true for this truly 5-star resort.


----------



## naudette (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,

We've been 2 times in 2007 and are owners at the Presidential level.  I'll be glad to help in any way.

Keep in mind that Exotic Travel Club is treated like a red-headed step-child here on tug by some members, not all because it's not a traditional timeshare.  We've owned both.

Ask away...

Nancy


----------



## Blondie (Jan 7, 2008)

This resort is ALWAYS available for exchange with even the weakest trader or on last call vactions for next to nothing. Therefore, if you can exchange/rent in via RCI and pay the AI for somewhere between $3-4K why bother paying what must be a pricey sum to own? It hardly makes sense considering you will be an owner for a very long time and life and its circumstances change. This resort wiil have very little trade power because of the AI fees as evidenced by its ready avialibility everywhere. It does sound wonderful though and I am considering it for winter 2009. My $350 SA trader has been seeing it available as an exchange for months. Paying the AI fee gives me pause and we are considering the Palace resorts as well...


----------



## naudette (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Blondie,

Since you're possibly considering going there in 2009 here is some info.

EDR and Casitas Royale are on the same property and marketed somewhat the same.  Keep in mind that they have lots of different levels of suites.  And the prices vary greatly.  What I told you we paid in the Registery Collection thread was for the Individual Casita Suite.  RCI trades are in the Jacuzzi Junior Suite with a garden view.  The worst spot in the whole resort in my opinion.

Room Categories & Maximum Occupancy:
El Dorado Royale:
 Jacuzzi Junior Suite                     - 3 adults.
 Oceanview Jacuzzi Junior Suite  - 3 adults.
 Oceanfront Jacuzzi Junior Suite  - 3 adults.
 Swim Up Jacuzzi Junior Suite     - 2 adults.
 Presidential Suite                        - 6 adults
Casitas Royale
 Casita Suite                                 - 2 adults.
 Individual Casita Suite                - 2 adults.
 Swim Up Casita Suite                 - 2 adults.
 Infinity Casita Suite                    - 2 adults.
 Presidential 1 Bedroom Suite    - 3 adults.

There are more gourmet restaurants that one can dine at in a week.

 EL COCOTAL RESTAURANT, Elegant, air conditioned. Serving a 
 la Carte breakfast from 7:00am-11:00am, and dinner a la 
 Carte from 5:30pm-10:00pm. Non smoking restaurant. Chef's 
 menu.

 D'ITALIA RESTAURANT, Contemporary Italian Cuisine. Open for 
 dinner a la carte from 5:30pm-10:00pm. Stylish air 
 conditioned specialty restaurant. Non smoking.

 KAMPAI RESTAURANT, Pacific rim cuisine a la carte. Open for 
 breakfast from 7:00am-11:00am and lunch 12:30pm-3:00pm.
 Open for dinner from 6:00pm-10:00pm. Non smoking.

 LA ISLA RESTAURANT, A la carte International cuisine. Open 
 air Palapa restaurant. Features continental breakfast from 
 6:00am-7:00am and international breakfast from 7:00am-11:00am, 
 lunch 12:30pm-3:00pm. Dinner 6:00pm-10:00pm Mediterranean
 Cuisine. Non Smoking.

 JO JO'S CARIBBEAN SEASIDE GRILL, Caribbean cuisine. Lunch 
 served from 11:00am-4:00pm. Caribbean delights served from 
 6:00pm-10:00pm. Non smoking restaurant.

 LAS FUENTES RESTAURANT, Culinary Theatre and lounge. Breakfast 
 from 7:00am-11:00am. Dinner is prepared to order in one of the 
 5 open kitchens, with live cooking, colors and flavors of 
 Mexico. Non smoking restaurant. 

 LA FONDUE RESTAURANT, Dinner from 5:30pm-10:00pm. Try one of 
 many gourmet fondues while sipping away a splendid glass of 
 wine. Non smoking restaurant. 

 Restaurants operate on select schedules. A maximum of 6 people 
 per table is allowed. More than 6, restrictions apply.

 Dress code for D'Italia Restaurant, El Cocotal Restaurant, Las 
 Fuentes Restaurant and Kampai Restaurant: Casual Elegant. No 
 t-shirts, tank-tops, shorts, Bermudas, tennis shoes or beach 
 sandals.

 Dress code for Jo Jo's Caribbean Seaside Grill, La Isla 
 Restaurant and La Fondue Restaurant: Will accept guests in
 dressy Bermuda shorts. They will not accept beach wear,
 baseball caps, hats, flip flops or tank tops.

 Gourmet Corners
 LA CABANA PIZZERIA Open from 12:00pm-5:00pm. Wood burning 
 oven pizzas served to order, and a selection of Angus 
 burgers, gourmet bites among other succulent Mexican botana 
 preparations.

 HEALTHY BAR, Open from 8:00am-4:00pm. Serving fresh fruits, 
 whole-wheat cookies and smoothies.

 RINCON MEXICANO, Open from 12:00pm-5:00pm. Authentic Mexican 
 delicacies

 Unlimited orders from the 24 hours room service. Restrictions 
 apply during rainy days.

 Here are the bars:

LOBBY BAR MARTINIS, 12:00pm-2:00am, serving premium brands 
 beverage selection. Spectacular view of the Caribbean sea.

 BAR LAS GUACAMAYAS, 5:00pm-2:00am, bar with swings. Located 
 next to La Carreta restaurant for cold Mexican beers, 
 cheladas, exotic cocktails or aged tequila with live music.

 SWIM UP BAR LA ISLA, 9:00am-5:00pm. Located at the main pool.

 SWIM UP BAR LAS FUENTES, 9:00am-5:00pm. Swim up bar located 
 at Las Fuentes Swimming Pool

 BAR COTORROS, 8:00am-4:00pm. Healthy Bar.

 SWIM UP BAR PERICOS, 9:00am-5:00pm. Swim up bar with swings, 
 located at the Casita Suites, Section 25

 SWIM UP BAR PAPAGAYOS, 9:00am to 5:00pm. Swim up bar located 
 at the Casita Suites section 26

 SWIM UP BAR PELICANOS, 9:00am-5:00pm. Swim up bar with swings, 
 located at the Casita Suites, section 27

 SWIM UP COLIBRI, 9:00am-5:00pm. Swim up bar with swings, 
 located at the Casita Suites, section 28

 SWIM UP QUETZAL, 9:00am-5:00pm. Swim up bar with swings 
 located at the Casitas Suites, section 29

 GAVIOTAS SEASHORE BAR, Open from 9:00am to 11:00pm, located 
 in front of Kampai restaurant

 SWIM UP BAR TUCANES, Open from 9:00am to 5:00pm. Swim up 
 bar also offering shaded area with comfortable seating.

 BEACH BAR, Open from 9:00am to 2:00pm. Located at the beach 
 with spectacular views of the ocean.


Yes, this is an expensive resort, but it is worth every penny.  Not just because of the physical attributes, but the intangible benefits: service, the unbelievable way they treat you, champagne anytime you want, pillow menu, aroma therapy in your room, etc.  You will be pampered and come home feeling like you've been treated like royalty.  

I know that in the thread: Registry Collection, you pretty much lambasted me about owning.  That's ok, I'm a big girl, I can take it.  You said, no thanks to pictures.  If you would like to see them, the offer still stands.  PM me with your email address and I will send them.  If not, that's ok too.  We all have our different travel choices and should be supportive of each others.

Regards,
Nancy


----------



## Blondie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Nancy- Thanks for the valuable info. It is obviously an amazing place and it sounds like it is perfect for you. Apologies for the lambasting part- not my intent. I have owned timeshares for many years and the one thing I have learned is that life's curcumstances change. A resort which was the perfect retreat one year can become passe if our work schedules or kids' schools don't allow us to get there, etc. The poster above was wondering if owners had any comments as he/she could not believe the sales prices out there- too good to be true was her statement. That is because a resort like this will be next to impossible to sell due to the financial constraints and the cost to use a week here. So, if the need to sell arises the owner will probably take a bath. I know you love it and that is what you should feel each time you use your purchase. I am hesitant on the AI because my husband would love to eat all day if he could!! Neither if us is big on the alcohol so we really would not get our money's worth. I could not believe the amenities and restaurants here. I imagine most folks likely pack on a few pounds- I know I would. Still thinking about the Palace resorts but just not sure. Thanks for the info- much appreciated.


----------



## sunshine1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just a note from someone else who owns here...we purchased here because of the incredible service we enjoy at the El Dorado Seaside. It's smaller, quieter, more casual, and has a far better beach in my humble opinion. But we can go to any of the Karisma resorts, enjoy at least a 30% discount off the AI, and are not bound by any certain week. They also offer certain weeks (mainly in summer months) at a larger discount to members. We are not huge drinkers either, but the food is amazing and service is better. I know there are lots of other fabulous resorts out there, but we like the adults only part. We go to get a break from kids/family. 

I will agree with Nancy, it is on the expensive side. But at this stage in our lives, we're worth it! We go back to the EDSS year after year, it's a little less expensive than EDR. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have.


----------



## holymojo (Jan 9, 2008)

*New EDR owners who need help*

Hi,
I see there are a couple of you at least that own at EDR.  We absolutely loved the resort - the service, food and accomodations were fabulous.  We purchased when we stayed there in May 07.  Despite that, I think we made a mistake because we were led to believe the we could "easily" sell/rent (?) our weeks for $500.  Our reasoning for purchasing was that we would be able to "earn back" what we paid in a few years and be able to exchange for weeks elsewhere that would be more in line with our regular vacationing desires.  Now that I've done some research, this seems totally incorrect.  Can anyone help us figure out how to make the best of this?  Our main priorities are renting the two weeks we have this year and learning how to get a fair exchange for something in the States.
Thanks!


----------



## naudette (Jan 9, 2008)

In my opinion, buying a timeshare to rent or sell is a mistake.  Buying a timeshare to be able to travel to resorts all over the world is what it's all about. Besides, the US and Mexico, we've exchanged in Germany, Scotland, England, and Caribbean, etc. for a lot less money than we would have paid in hotels.  And yes, we have paid for our timeshare several times over.  

If you want to try and sell a week, try Ebay. 

Or travel and enjoy!


----------



## holymojo (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree.  A mistake.  But it seems that we can get some good out of it once we figure out what we are doing.  Can you enlighten me how ETC is different from other time shares?  I am having a hard time understanding how it translates.  If we put a week out to exchange, does the person that picks it up have to pay the AI fees?  When we deposit a week - do we pay for the reservation with the resort ourselves?  What if it doesn't get picked up by anyone?  I really am clueless about this.


----------



## naudette (Jan 9, 2008)

I agree. A mistake. But it seems that we can get some good out of it once we figure out what we are doing. Can you enlighten me how ETC is different from other time shares? I am having a hard time understanding how it translates. If we put a week out to exchange, does the person that picks it up have to pay the AI fees? When we deposit a week - do we pay for the reservation with the resort ourselves? What if it doesn't get picked up by anyone? I really am clueless about this.

ETC is a travel club, not a traditional timeshare.  You basically bought weeks that you can use when you want.  With a traditional timeshare, you buy one or more use weeks every year. If it's not used, it can be banked with an exchange company.  But if not used, they do expire eventually.  The weeks you bought do not expire and you could use as many as you want in a year.

If you do sell a week at EDR, let's say for $500, then, yes those people also must pay the discounted AI fees.  All in all still less than what EDR goes for as a resort.  So you get the $500 and they pay the resort for the AI fees.  

I would not recommend depositing a week into RCI unless you plan to exchange it.  If it doesn't sell on Ebay or other sites like that, then it's still yours.  When we owned a traditional timeshare and had weeks that were going to expire, we would bank them in RCI so they would still be good for 2 years.  (I think 2)   But now since our weeks don't expire, I won't bank until I want to make an exchange.  But you won't actually know if "your" week was used in an exchange.  Just know it will.

Also with Exotic Travel, you can rent condos at really cheap rates.

Have you checked out their website?  If not, you should because you will see what is available.

Also, Call Exotic Travel and ask for office manager.  He's very helpful.

Good luck, fire away with more questions if you have them.

Nancy


----------



## bobbrecken (Jan 31, 2009)

*RCI bank*

We always keep a couple of weeks banked because we know we will be using them in the next couple of years. We have exchanged five times and plan a couple more. Have had great results. BB.


----------



## freewheelin01 (Mar 19, 2009)

Was thinking about exchanging here in 2010....Can someone give me an estimate of the AI fees for one week? 
I thought I saw $3-4K in one of the earlier posts...that can't be right for one week's AI!


----------



## chloe (Feb 7, 2010)

*EDR all inclusive fees*

I am a Casita owner at El Dorado.  The all inclusive fees will vary depending upon the season and the room.  I know, it doesn't make much sense to have to pay more for all inclusive if you are in a Casita compared to a Jr. Suite, but that's how it works.  When I questioned the resort about that, I was told it is because of the higher level of service provided to the occupants of a Casita. Those in a Presidential Casita would pay even more.

I agree that it is expensive, but with our 3 experiences staying there, we have never regretted our decision.  We are pretty light eaters and not much on alcohol, so we definitely don't get our "money's worth".  

One recommendation that I would suggest: don't spend the money for the Candlelight Dinner on the beach.  The food choices are limited and, in my opinion, not even as well prepared as in the restaurants....


----------

